# In or Out during fireworks



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

What do you do on the 4th of July? Do you keep your horses out, if they live in a pasture, or do you put them in a stall for the night?

Vega and Gem are going to be put in a stall for tomorrow night (at around 9 pm) but i am curious to see what other people do.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

boo (who was trained with all of the old-timey ASB tricks...including fireworks) will have a serious dose of Banamine + ear plugs + phermones to keep him calm... and he will be in his stall 

Justin will also be in to keep Boo company


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We leave our mares out...they all huddle together in a corner for the couple hours with fireworks, but they're fine.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have never had problems with my horses being outside during fireworks those I know of a mare who had a serious injury as a youngster while she was outside during fireworks.

Depends on the horse. You'd have to be the one to decide.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

our barn is surrounded by neighborhoods on all sides. So we bring in our horses and spend every July 4th evening walking up and down the aisles feeding carrots and watching for colic/anxiety. The neighbors give off some pretty amazing fireworks shows though! (well, considering it's ILLEGAL and all!)


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I would love to be able to pull mine into a barn. Unfortunately right now we only have a three sided shed on this property  So I will probably be up all night with our back porch lights on checking on him every 5 minutes.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

My horse doesn't have any problems with it, it really does depend on the horse.  Some don't spook @ it or get bothered by it, but others are more prone to get spooked.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Around where the horses are, there are lots of houses, and it's kind of all open land..perfect for setting off fireworks.

We had already planned on bringing them in, i was just curious to see what everyone else does.

Since Gem coliced already, should we keep a really close eye on him to make sure nothing happens again? Or do you think it was because of the massive amounts of drugs he had?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

we kept our horses out last night....they run and hide in the run in...which doesn't really make any sense to me...when it storms they stand out and watch the storm... when it's fire works they run and hide


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Although I don't have one. I'd probably keep him in a secure paddock where I could see him. You would not want them charging done the fences, but you would not want them hurting themselves in the stalls trying to escape...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I was really prepared. I mowed our pasture and moved the girls to the dry lot with run in. Fireworks are legal here and we live on a main road going to a popular camping lake. Its fairly common to see kids driving down the road throwing out firecrackers and shooting roman candles. I dont want the tall grass in pasture to catch fire so I mow it. Plus it makes it easier to see beer bottles that get thrown out. I think the girls are used to boomers with all the hunting that goes on around here, They were all laying down in the round pen (sand) when I went to check on them. My main concern is fire.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well it rained on the 4th  but we were able to get a few fireworks off, but not many people we doing it. The barn owner left Gem and Vega out and said if any fireworks started to go off, someone she knew (she went camping for the weekend) would bring them in.

Yesterday we set off more fireworks D) and so did quite a few other people around us. I'm going to presume that Gem and Vega were left out. 

They were fine when we saw them, so If anyone did set fireworks off, it didn't seem to bother them, from what we could tell.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

We leave ours out, because that way the horses can in a sense, "run" from the fireworks where as when they're in their stalls they tend to feel trapped and freak out more. But thats just our barn.


----------



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

mine go in, the stalls are there haven, they know they are safe there, they don't have to be alert when they are inside like they do when they are outside. My neighbors set off fireworks and there is less chance of something flying over and hitting the horse when they are in cause my pasture fence shares there property line fence


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I sll the horses in their inside boxes for the night, turn on the radio and close the doors.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

We leave our horses out. The pasture is big enough, they can get away easily enough if they decide to spook. I don't know how Tanner and Magic will do, but Ruby, Bandit, and Dante like to stand at the fenceline and watch. 2-Pak is usually hiding somewhere in the woods.


----------

